# MARICA busca BIXO (Entra por tu cuenta y riesgo)



## MaGiVer (25 Jul 2019)

Recopilación de mensajes de un foro de personas de sexualidad no normativa, sanas y mentalmente estables. Disfruten.


*Hola gente, antes de nada espero ser bien acogido por aqui. 
Soy un joven de 21 años vers nunca he follao a pelo y ando buscando bixo, se lo que hay y lo que conlleva por lo que os pido que eviteis la charla. Me da igual edad, fisico... solo gente bixera bixera. Si os interesa dejar contacto. 

Un saludo grande gente!! *
http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x6.nabble.com/Quien-me-da-bixo-td5002640.html#a5002645





*Hola tios, quiero que me preñen bien y me dejen el culo chorreando de lefa, y si es bixera mejor. Tb soy mazo warro... *

http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x6.nabble.com/Apelero-24-quiero-bicho-td5003678.html






*hola, yo chaval jovencito , soy apelero y versátil y busco pillar un buen bicho, si algun bichero generoso se anima estoy encantado de hacerlo.*



http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x6.nabble.com/jovenazo-busca-bicho-td5003603.html






*oso pasivo peludo nuevo en esto busco tio que quiera preñarme ,, yo limpio sin bicho demostrable,, tu preferentemente con bicho para hacerme madre,,,*


http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x6.nabble.com/me-pre-as-td5003682.html








*Buenas Chavales! Yo un tio de 24 años, delgado fibrado, buen cuerpo, masculino, hetero en la calle mazo morboso y zorra. Suelo ir a sitios de cruising y rayarme con no pillar ninguna ETS. Pero.... He termiando hasta el rabo de rayarme y busco pillar bicho de una puta vez para disfrutar del vicio al 100%. 


Os pido una buena bienvenida al club. Iré el sabado sobre las 02:00h a la Sauna Center llevaré una pulsera roja en la mano izquierda y busco buenos bicheros ( SOLO BICHEROS) que sepan meterme bien bicho por boca y culo. 


No es un relato, ni un morbo es lo que busco y es veridico. Doy movil a quien lo pida para verificarlo o incluso quedar antes en persona. SOLO ME DEJARÉ EMBICHAR POR TODO LO ALTO EL 18/08 quier que esa sea la fecha. Interesados dejad mensaje*



http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x...td5001403.html

*Hola, soy nuevo por aquí. Tengo algunas dudas y me gustaría informarme sobre quedadas para pillar el bixo e información de alguien que viva con el. 

Gracias.*





http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x6.nabble.com/NUEVO-POR-AQUI-INFO-BIXERA-td5004933.html







*Conmigo no te hubiera pasado eso. En cuanto entro a un cuarto oscuro me bajo un poco los pantalones, como siempre llevo suspensorio dejo el culo al aire, en la sauna me quito la toalla y como es lógico tambien se queda el culo al aire. Me mola meterle mano a todo kiski, sobre todo en cuartos oscuros donde no se ve al otro, si se deja se la sobo y se la mamo hasta ponersela dura, entonces me vuelvo, me agacho y le pongo el culo directamente, algunos pasan, pero otros... no se lo piensan y la meten toda pa dentro y me dan caña mientras tambien esnifo popper. Lo que más cerdo me pone es que se corran dentro sin avisar y juntar en una noche unas cuantas lefadas dentro de mi culo.

Hola amigos...si queréis que os preñen bien podéis ir al CRUISING del puente de San Fernando en la A2 detrás de Carrefour. Lo mejor es a partir del junio y por la noche... mi record son 13 preñadas en una calurosa y divina noche de verano mas dos en la boca que por supuesto trague...os lo recomiendo amigos...buenas pollas y mucha leche...muy morboso todo y desinhibido... 
Besitos.

Hola, tengo 32 años y esta semana estaré en Madrid pasando unos días por temas de curro. Busco tios jóvenes, máx. 30 años, totalmente apeleros, no me importa que sean bicheros y con ganas de follar a saco o de que sean follados. Solo atiendo wassaph. Por favor, mayores de 30 años y peña que no tenga abstenerse. yo tio muy vicioso, depravado, cerdako, adicto al sexo, pervertido, sin límites.



http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x6.nabble.com/Pe-a-joven-y-apelera-td5004847.html


Hola gente, busco peña apelera con bicho. Yo neg. Puedo pagar. 

Saludos.*


http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899....ra-que-me-follen-morbo-y-vicio-td5004230.html


*hola, tengo 35 años, soy pasivo, con poca experiencia, pero dispuesto a todo, busco activos con bicho a ser posible que me preñen a pelo, yo estare en unos dias de paso por madrid, estoy dispuesto a un polvo o a todo lo que me propongan cuanto mas morbo y vicio mejor aun, solo deseo ser follado a pelo con tios con bicho*

http://orgias-bareback-madrid.6899.x6.nabble.com/Saunas-td5004993.html#a5005068


*yo soy asiduo a las saunas de Madrid, de hecho me conozco todas o casi todas, de hecho yo siempre q voy a cualquiera follo a pelo, hoy en dia es raro q te pidan una goma, ahora mas bien dependerá de la hora en q prefieras ir y del tipo de gente q te guste, bien, si te gustan ancianos, de entre 70 y 90 vete a la príncipe, si te van maduros de entre 50 y 60 vete a moratalaz, si te molan nancis rubias o morenas y musculocas vete a la paraíso, si te molan tios tipo osos vete a la octopus, si te gusta un poco la variedad vete a la puerta de Toledo, recuerda que a las saunas de tarde hay q ir pronto, el jaleo esta entre las 4 y 8 como muy tarde, luego ya se quedan vacias, si vas a salir el finde la mejor opción es la center, un poco de todo y como no, también muchas yonquis.. en fin nuestra ciudad es muy peculiar y muy variadita... bienvenido a Madrid... y como diría la puta BOTELLA : MADRIF IS DIFERENT...


La mejor sin duda es center, incluso si vas entre semana lod días de oferta, puedes tener sexo apelo con varios. Mucha droga, mucha ETS, mucho bicho... Si la pillas en momento álgido el finde, flipas, en las colchonetas, el cuarto oscuro... 

En la pared que va del cine al cuarto oscuro pone AIDS  y el curso pasado ví dos slam ya. Progresa adecuadamente,

Hola gente! Me presento formalmente en el grupo. Soy un asturiano de 35 tacos que curra en Madrid medio mes, así que por aquí me tendréis rondando buscando rabazos cargados que les mole pasar bicho (ñam). La semana del orgullo he estado por the cage recolectando leche vestido de skinorro cañero (lo digo por si hemos coincidido ya, jajaja). 

Espero veros los días que ande por ahí abajo. De momento sin sitio pero buscando apartamento para recibir buenas preñadas. 

Saludos gente.

Recibo preñadas mañana Miércoles 13 en la sauna de moratalaz sobre las 3 de la tarde hasta casi el cierre, no me importa mucho tu fisico, solo me interesa q me des morbo, q seas limpio y q preñes, si tienes bicho mejor, paso de tios con pluma, y de reinas creidas, yo tio super pasivo pero muy masculino, con culazo abierto y siempre preñado, estare en una cabina tumbado esperando rabos. Codigo pulsera blanca*.


*espero a 4 patas plan putas ojos vendados me dejo preÑar y mear a sako. 
Tengo popper. 
M mola doble enkulada y meos para eso tengo embudo x beber. 
Solo peÑa lega y formal x sexo real. 
M va q batan la lefa dentro de mi 
hola tio cuando kieras embicharme avisarme yo sitio poper ojetazo bien abierto siempre dispuesto a tragar, 619 25 04 XX*




Spoiler: bonus track



_Hola tios! 

Como sabéis varias personas _*hemos estado intentando promover una orgia apelera de gente con bicho en Madrid y.... lo hemos conseguido*_. Este email esta siendo enviado a mas de 40 personas! todo un exitazo, pues no pensabamos llegar a tanta gente. Algunos de nosotros veniimos de fuera para la semana del orgullo y otros sois de Madrid o alrededores. Asique seguro que habrá caras, poyas, culos y lefas nuevas! 

En principio habiamos pensando buscar gente para hacer una orgia de 10 personas en casa de un amigo en Madrid. Pero debido al gran número de personas que os habéis interesado hemos buscado otro sitio. Os enviamos algunos un correo preguntando el lugar y que mejor os venia, y el resultado ha sido el martes 26 a las 18h en The Cage (Calle San Marcos 11 por Chueca), hay algunos que podian ir antes y otros que podian ir despues, pero os recomendamos que esa sea la hora punta para poder estar mas gente. Hay gente que nos ha dicho que le mola correrse y que se corran mas de una vez, asique imagino que la quedada puede durar hasta hora de cierre. 

Se ha elegido ese lugar frente a otros por: la consumición minima son 3€, tienen lubricante, dos slings y diversos sitios donde poder follar, tienen en los baños mangueras para lavarse el culo o la poya, y el martes es el dia del cliente y con tu primera consumición te regalan otra. La putada es que hayan cambiado el horario, antes abrian mas pronto. 

TEMAS IMPORTANTES. 
-No nos pidáis email ni perfiles de la gente, cuando os hemos pedido el perfil era para asegurarnos que las edades eran de 20 a 40. Por razones de privacidad no se pasan. Los que lo habeis dado ya os han mostrado el perfil con quien hablabais. 
-Te pedimos que reenvies y difundas esta quedada, la comentes este finde con tus amigos apeleros, la pongas en tu msn, facebook, foros, perfiles de internet. El exito de la misma depende de que vayamos y de la difusión que le demos entre todos. _
*-Una recomendacón (evidentemente puedes hacer lo que quieras) si eres pasivo, intenta ser versatil y dar tu leche en almenos un culo. Si todos siguiesemos esta norma nos tocarian varias lefas por cabeza. *
_-Es una quedada promovida por particulares, follamigos de madrid y varios puntos de España, no esta promovida el sitio The Cage. 
-Segun se vea la participación podriamos intentar hacer otra quedada para el finde. Igualmente podéis proponer horas y sitios. 
-Se agradece que nos envieis todos los enlaces apeleros que sepais (webs, blogs, redes sociales, etc) para poder meter publicidad de la quedada. Si alguno es diseñado puede ccrear una pequeña imagen del evento tipo banner, que quizas es mas facil de difundir. 

Sabemos que los que vayamos lo vamos a pasar de puta madre! _

http://www.gaymadridsexoahora.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=36206



P.D: El "bixo" es el SIDA. El foro ha sido borrado y esto es lo que se ha salvado. Hilo original en Foroparalelo.

P.D2: Los enfermos se han mudado a este otro foro: Tu primer foro y este es el perfil de FB Bare Madrid

Edit: Un forero ha encontrado la forma de ver el antiguo foro en caché:


jimmyjump dijo:


> El foro hace años que cerró, pero con el wayback machines se puede ver la caché
> 
> *ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID*
> 
> Por lo que veo tenían un grupo de kik. Me pregunto si aún existirá.


----------



## mmm (25 Jul 2019)

Smokinman es catalán


----------



## Bogdanoff (25 Jul 2019)

Los peores son los bisexuales, que son los que transmiten el sidra de homos a normales.


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (25 Jul 2019)

El puente de San Fernando, la A2 detrás del Carrefour, me lo apunto para grabar a medio foro y luego chantajearos

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kuzz (25 Jul 2019)

Les da morbo tener AIDS o que cojones, no entiendo nada


----------



## angek (25 Jul 2019)

Parece que saben algo apocalíptico y van a abandonarse sodomaygomorramente para que el fin del mundo los pille vihtales.


----------



## MaGiVer (25 Jul 2019)

angek dijo:


> Parece que saben algo apocalíptico y van a abandonarse sodomaygomorramente para que el fin del mundo los pille vihtales.



Será en Octubre.


----------



## Disfunsional (25 Jul 2019)

No homo supongo


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Jul 2019)

Son gente sana y normal.
Es una elección como otra cualquiera.
Cada uno en su casa que haga lo que quiera.
Pues yo tengo multitud de amigos gays y son personas encantadoras.


----------



## Woden (25 Jul 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Son gente sana y normal.
> Es una elección como otra cualquiera.
> Cada uno en su casa que haga lo que quiera.
> Pues yo tengo multitud de amigos gays y son personas encantadoras.



Encantadoras y bicheras


----------



## Pabloom (25 Jul 2019)

Sodoma y Gomorra, los angeles, el castigo divino, la estatua de sal y todo eso ¡¡¡Pero necesitamos que el fuego venga ya!!!


----------



## esNecesario (25 Jul 2019)

Por lo visto se ha extendido la idea de que el sida no existe. Pero lo raro es entonces que sigan mencionándolo.


----------



## tv eye (25 Jul 2019)

Veamos: apelero, preñar, el bicho...... eso lo ha escrito Dr. Smoking Man, a mi no me jodáis.


----------



## Papadelta (25 Jul 2019)

Gol de Señor


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Jul 2019)

Dan paguita por tener bicho?


----------



## elmegaduque (25 Jul 2019)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Dan paguita por tener bicho?



No lo dudes.

Misterio resuelto.


----------



## esNecesario (25 Jul 2019)

Son LOCAZAS, y como locas o locos que están, buscan "preñarse" con algo. 

Viendo lo locas que están las feminazis pues éstos seres igual, ya de por sí tienen que tener algo cambiado como para gustarle el mismo SEXO, pues con tanta mierda que se meten acaban peor, queriéndo ser "preñados". 

No encuentro otra explicación.


----------



## Orgelmeister (25 Jul 2019)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Dan paguita por tener bicho?



No, pero pagamos el tratamiento entre todos y todas.

O sea, contando recursos, nóminas y material sanitario, probablemente nos sale más caro que una paguita.


----------



## Renegato (25 Jul 2019)

Bueno a estos no habrá que pagarles pensiones


----------



## Funci-vago (25 Jul 2019)

Son todos habituales de la guarderia


----------



## Insurgent (25 Jul 2019)

Vivimos la mejor época posible, lo dicen cms de la izquierda y del régimen de la Unión Europea. 
Demasiado lavado de cerebro para que ahora vengan los fachas a jodernos nuestra utopía súper feliz.


----------



## Pantxin (25 Jul 2019)

Puta que los pario!!!


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Jul 2019)

Cuanta falta hace la eutanasia ACTIVA Y FORZADA en este puto país.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Pepeluis777 (25 Jul 2019)

CHAVALES dicen que hay un video en YouTube de in gordo callendose al Rio JAJAJAJAJAA NO WEYYY pinche pendejo jajaja teneis que verlo CHAVALES 

Bueno me voy que acabo de comprarme El nuevo gta San Andreas menudo juegazo SOCIOS











Reportado.


----------



## cortoplacista (25 Jul 2019)

Qué oprimidos están joder, dan ganas de llorar de tanta opresión.


----------



## Señor Conservador (25 Jul 2019)

- No aportan hijos.
- Gasto sanitario elevado / crónico.
Un win win en toda regla.


----------



## -Galaiko (25 Jul 2019)

Mi suegra trabajo en la farmacia de un hospital comarcal, y me ha contado como *cada mes* venían a buscar su medicación, que no es solo el retroviral que cuesta unos 1400 euros sino también otros medicamentos mas como complementos ya que están hechos polvo por dentro. El 99% maricones y yonkys. Viven por la medicación, y mientras la tengan pueden llevar vida "normal" (dentro de lo que es normal para alguien así). Mi suegra se agarraba unos cabreos cuando venia el listo que se iba de vacaciones o no quería venir cada mes a recogerlos y quería que le diesen mas cantidad. Y ahí ella les mostraba cuanto les estaba dando en medicamentos (hasta 2000 leuros) y que jeta todavía exigiendo mas.
Los CEOs de la farmacéutica se harán pajas con ese forogay.


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Jul 2019)

> _ tienen lubricante, dos slings y diversos sitios donde poder follar, tienen en los baños mangueras para lavarse el culo o la poya,_



joder que glamour


----------



## iconoclasta (25 Jul 2019)

¿Todavía no ha entrado en el hilo Penitenciagate, el rabioso homo del foro, a defender a los suyos, y a apuntar nombres para mandarlos a Fiscalía? Tenía curiosidad por saber qué decía de estas cosas, con tu tono favorito, el de espuma saliendo de su boca...


----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2019)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Dan paguita por tener bicho?



Creo que pagan menos irpf, ayudas fiscales a empresas.


----------



## Akersym (25 Jul 2019)

Buscar tener relaciones sexuales de riesgo para contagiarse el VIH es un síntoma claro de enfermedad mental.

Y no hay más, lo tiene que tratar un buen psiquiatra


----------



## AssGaper (25 Jul 2019)

Hilo mítico, este y el genuino. Me acuerdo que me metí gracias a Putalocura en su dia de la hamez del foro de maricasde lo sorprendente que era, y en ese foro se ve que había un cincuentón calvo gordo maricón que no paraba de dar la brasa con pillar el bixo y que le preñaran el ano y la boca con unas formas dignas de paleto.
Otro que se dedicaba a ir picaderos a esperar a que los heteros lanzasen los condones para el recolectarlos y beberse la lefa. Un tarado más. Lástima que lo cerraran, porque era la hamez de lol personificada en letras.


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (25 Jul 2019)

¿Tiene que venir el pobre @Aynrandiano2 para repetiros por millonésima vez que el bicho no existe? 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlb (25 Jul 2019)

Luego toda esa gente se reúne hablan de sexo, de política... acaban votando en masa al psoe y así nos va.


----------



## LuzOscura (25 Jul 2019)

Esto tiene ya muchos años. Pero a día de hoy lo peor es que no dudo de su veracidad.

Hay que estar muy jodido de la cabeza. Si te quieres suicidar hay formas mejores.


----------



## Teuro (25 Jul 2019)

Bah, si en este mismo foro hay gente que asegura que el Sida no existe. Fuera de bromas, al que va buscando el "bixo" de forma tan "activa" debería de sancionarse de alguna forma, igual que en un seguro se considera estafa que alguien maximice el daño cuando este ocurre debería sancionarse de alguna forma a aquellos que buscan dañarse y acarrear un gasto sanitario que es perfectamente evitable. Pero claro, el problema está dónde se pone el límite puesto que aquellos que buscan contraer el Sida serían equiparables a los fumadores o alcohólicos o incluso a los que practican algún deporte de riesgo.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (25 Jul 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Recopilación de mensajes de un foro de personas de sexualidad no normativa, sanas y mentalmente estables. Disfruten.
> 
> 
> *Hola gente, antes de nada espero ser bien acogido por aqui.
> ...




Me parece muy correcto que esta opción sexual sea presentada a los escolares como normal, no patologizada y deseable. 

Buscar voluntariamente una enfermedad crónica que le pagaremos entre todos mientras practica sexo sin protección que le acerca a otras enfermedades infectocontagiosas que le pagaremos de nuevo entre todos es una opción de vida totalmente respetable.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Jul 2019)

Espero que estos bicheros no pidan luego medicación y vayan palmando puntualmente a los diez años de sus juergas, entre dolores insoportables y marginación extrema.


----------



## allan smithee (25 Jul 2019)

Al Pacino, además de "Pánico en Needle Park" también hizo una película sobre este "estilo de vida".


----------



## Dosto (25 Jul 2019)

Renegado_ dijo:


> Bueno a estos no habrá que pagarles pensiones



Ahora la gente no palma de eso, tendremos que pagarles la pensión más la medicación.


----------



## kopke (25 Jul 2019)

A mí lo que hagan con su salud me importa una mierda, excepto:

1) Consumen recursos públicos sanitarios. No deberían ser atendidos en hospitales públicos. Es un vicio muy caro.
2) Votan y lo hacen con la misma vocación autodestructiva. Quieren destruir la sociedad con el mismo empeño con el que quieren infectarse.


----------



## Stock Option (25 Jul 2019)

Luego el burbujarra Penitenciagay se enfada si se dice que los gayers viven de media 20 años menos. Y mucho viven para las prácticas que llevan a cabo.


----------



## Dr_Miller (25 Jul 2019)

Dios


----------



## Xixi (25 Jul 2019)

Vosotros seguid dandole bombo al timo y tragandoos la estafa....que las pastillas las pagais entre todos


----------



## MaGiVer (25 Jul 2019)

Es el Sida/VIH.


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Jul 2019)

Kuzz dijo:


> Les da morbo tener AIDS o que cojones, no entiendo nada



Menudos putos enfermos, si agarran el bicho tardan en ir al caro tratamiento a base de pastillas que pagamos todos.Tiro en la nuca para esos tarados


----------



## Xixi (25 Jul 2019)

Pio pio dijo:


> Menudos putos enfermos, si agarran el bicho tardan en ir al caro tratamiento a base de pastillas que pagamos todos.Tiro en la nuca para esos tarados



Ya dan "tratamiento" a no infectados...se llama PREP. Se han sacado de la manga que actua como profilactico y todo gay toma su pastillita al dia para poder ser preñado sin miedo. Todo a cargo del contribuyente, como tiene que ser!


----------



## MaGiVer (25 Jul 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> Ya dan "tratamiento" a no infectados...se llama PREP. Se han sacado de la manga que actua como profilactico y todo gay toma su pastillita al dia para poder ser preñado sin miedo. Todo a cargo del contribuyente, como tiene que ser!



Esta mierda es real?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Jul 2019)

Luego plantas marihuana para ti y tus conocidos y te cascan delito contra la salud pública.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (25 Jul 2019)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Mi suegra trabajo en la farmacia de un hospital comarcal, y me ha contado como *cada mes* venían a buscar su medicación, que no es solo el retroviral que cuesta unos 1400 euros sino también otros medicamentos mas como complementos ya que están hechos polvo por dentro. El 99% maricones y yonkys. Viven por la medicación, y mientras la tengan pueden llevar vida "normal" (dentro de lo que es normal para alguien así). Mi suegra se agarraba unos cabreos cuando venia el listo que se iba de vacaciones o no quería venir cada mes a recogerlos y quería que le diesen mas cantidad. Y ahí ella les mostraba cuanto les estaba dando en medicamentos (hasta 2000 leuros) y que jeta todavía exigiendo mas.
> Los CEOs de la farmacéutica se harán pajas con ese forogay.



2000€ porque el mercado está monopolizado y manipulado por la mafia farmacéutica. Esos medicamentos no valen más de 20€ realmente.


----------



## cimarrón (25 Jul 2019)

No creo que haya tanto suicida, lo mas seguro es que utilicen lo del bicho como palabra clave entre negacionistas del vih para follar a pelo sin miedo y sin dar explicaciones.


----------



## Xixi (25 Jul 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Esta mierda es real?



Al menos en Alemania si. Aqui en España igual no.
Aunque conozco a uno que cada vez que se le corren en el culo va a lloriquear a un hospital y le dan las pastillas


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (25 Jul 2019)

A esta panda de jilipollas tendria la sanidad publica que derivarlos a la privada y que mantuvieran el bixo a raya con dinero de su bolsillo.


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (25 Jul 2019)

La realidad es que los hombres heteros no nos comportamos como los hombres homos porque el 85-90% no encontramos contraparte, es decir, no hay cuartos oscuros donde ir lefando bocas de tías, ni empoderadas que quieran tener bien dentro de su culo la lefa de varios tíos a lo largo de una tarde ni todas esas cosas que cuentan en lo poco que me he leído y que tan fácil es conseguir gratis para los hombres homos.

Pero recordad que las mujeres tienen el mismo deseo sexual que los hombres, y sus orgasmos son tres millones de veces mas intensos y blablabla.... Que me lo ha dicho la Cosmopolitan y demás presentadoras y locutoras femimarxistas, y si lo niegas eres un machirulo patriarcal violador opresor.


----------



## Kluster (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## Radikallibre (25 Jul 2019)

Estáis uno tras otro hablando de que esto os parece mal por el coste económico que supone el tratamiento para las arcas públicas. Os olvidáis de que este tipo de actitudes, infectarse queriendo, facilita la expansión de la enfermedad. Si no os lo habéis planteado desde ese punto de vista es que no sois muy promiscuos.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (25 Jul 2019)

DIng, Dong, Ding: @Doc Smoking acuda a planta de infecciosos agudos!


----------



## Ursur (25 Jul 2019)

Cuanto me alegro de no haber entendido ni una palabra...


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Jul 2019)

Credibilidad al 100000%

Subnormal trolazo pompero de mierda se mete en supuesto foro de orgias que nadie ha oido jamas hablar excepto el. Nos copia una veintena de mensajes repetitivos que repiten la misma puta gilipollez (escrita siempre por el). 

Igual de creibles que los hilos de travelos negros del cabañal hechos por el calvo. Y los demas sois tan retrasados de mierda que encima os lo creeis.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## Señor Conservador (25 Jul 2019)

Coxis trigonométrico dijo:


> La realidad es que los hombres heteros no nos comportamos como los hombres homos porque el 85-90% no encontramos contraparte, es decir, no hay cuartos oscuros donde ir lefando bocas de tías, ni empoderadas que quieran tener bien dentro de su culo la lefa de varios tíos a lo largo de una tarde ni todas esas cosas que cuentan en lo poco que me he leído y que tan fácil es conseguir gratis para los hombres homos.
> 
> Pero recordad que las mujeres tienen el mismo deseo sexual que los hombres, y sus orgasmos son tres millones de veces mas intensos y blablabla.... Que me lo ha dicho la Cosmopolitan y demás presentadoras y locutoras femimarxistas, y si lo niegas eres un machirulo patriarcal violador opresor.



Quien no opine lo mismo despues de leerte es que su progre visión lo ha dejado imbécil sin retorno.
Verdades como puños.


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (25 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Credibilidad al 100000%
> 
> Subnormal trolazo pompero de mierda se mete en supuesto foro de orgias que nadie ha oido jamas hablar excepto el. Nos copia una veintena de mensajes repetitivos que repiten la misma puta gilipollez (escrita siempre por el).
> 
> Igual de creibles que los hilos de travelos negros del cabañal hechos por el calvo. Y los demas sois tan retrasados de mierda que encima os lo creeis.



Homosexual declarado intentando blanquear el mundillo homosexual.


----------



## Karlb (25 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Credibilidad al 100000%
> 
> Subnormal trolazo pompero de mierda se mete en supuesto foro de orgias que nadie ha oido jamas hablar excepto el. Nos copia una veintena de mensajes repetitivos que repiten la misma puta gilipollez (escrita siempre por el).
> 
> Igual de creibles que los hilos de travelos negros del cabañal hechos por el calvo. Y los demas sois tan retrasados de mierda que encima os lo creeis.



Eso ya tiene varios años palurdo, ya no se pueden leer los mensajes originales. Especial mención al troll de trolles que se puso de nick Zinedine Sidane.


----------



## MaGiVer (25 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Credibilidad al 100000%
> 
> Subnormal trolazo pompero de mierda se mete en supuesto foro de orgias que nadie ha oido jamas hablar excepto el. Nos copia una veintena de mensajes repetitivos que repiten la misma puta gilipollez (escrita siempre por el).
> 
> Igual de creibles que los hilos de travelos negros del cabañal hechos por el calvo. Y los demas sois tan retrasados de mierda que encima os lo creeis.



Bixero apelero que se da por aludido, supongo. Ya que has venido, cuéntanos más sobre tu tórrido submundo.


----------



## Funci-vago (26 Jul 2019)

Kluster dijo:


>



Mein neger


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (26 Jul 2019)

En mi hospital sé que hay una consulta exclusiva para gays hombres, y la mayoría suelen tener el combo VIH-Condilomas-VPH, creo que era una vez a la semana. Como ya no estoy trabajando ahí, aunque sigo en nómina, no sé si seguirá, pero supongo que sí, que no les faltarán pacientes.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Kuzz dijo:


> Les da morbo tener AIDS o que cojones, no entiendo nada



Debe de ser como el juego del ahogamiento.
Estoy alucinando. Es tan surrealista que mola. Es la primera vez que leo algo parecido.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Por lo visto se ha extendido la idea de que el sida no existe. Pero lo raro es entonces que sigan mencionándolo.



1. El gobierno nos dice que el sida existe y es muy malo.
2. Los foreros nos dicen que el sida no existe. 
3. Los maricones dicen que sí existe y es algo cachondísimo.

Hagan juego señores. Esto es misterioso como la nómina de un médico.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Buscan el SIDA en concreto? No les vale con otro bicho?


----------



## jimmyjump (26 Jul 2019)

Invoco a @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Padre_Karras (26 Jul 2019)

No pillarán el "bitxo" puesto que no existe, pero en veinte años todos con cáncer de colón por condilomas o con sarcoma de kaposi por abusar de los poppers.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Seguro que les dan alguna paguita por tener el bicho. Además los medicarán y las farmacéuticas encantadas forrándose. Todos ganan. El fraude se expande.


----------



## Pabloom (26 Jul 2019)

Estoy pensando que hay que guardar esta joya para cuando alguien nos hable de la terrible opresión que sufre el colectivo. 

Debería ser de obligada lectura en todos los talleres LGTBI


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> No pillarán el "bitxo" puesto que no existe, pero en veinte años todos con cáncer de colón por condilomas o con sarcoma de kaposi por abusar de los poppers.



El bicho sí existe. Por eso buscan gente que lo tenga para contagiarse. Y los tests darán positivo. Otra cosa es concretar si ese bicho es dañino o no, si es un virus o no, etc...


----------



## capitan anchoa (26 Jul 2019)

Esos mensajes de ese foro tienen más años que la tos pero si, sinceramente, alucinante... cuando escuché "apelero" pensaba que se refería a ser fan de Apple pero no, se quiere referir a practicar sexo sin protección, alucinante, el problema es que se contagian de VIH irresponsablemente y a todos nos toca pagar su tratamiento que es de por vida.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Quizás el SIDA es un fraude que ha inventado el colectivo gay y las farmacéuticas para trincar dinero público. 
Todos los gays se van pasando el bicho para conseguir la paguita.
Mientras, el resto de población elude el bicho porque piensan que es malo.

Otra lógica no le veo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Y está claro que los que tienen el bicho llevan una vida completamente normal. Por eso los que no tienen el bicho no temen en contagiarse. Si el bicho causara dolor o enfermedad, nadie buscaría contagiarse!!


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Dicen que quieren coger el bicho para poder follar más. Pero una vez tengan el bicho ya no podrán follar con los que no lo tengan.
Esto indica que entre los gays, la mayoría tiene el bicho. Por eso, el contagiarse del bicho no te reduce tu campo de acción sino todo lo contrario, te abre las puertas al mundo gay.


----------



## Palpatine (26 Jul 2019)

Una puta epidemia de sidosos promovida por MARICONES ! Luego a llorar pidiendo medicinas


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Esto explicaría por qué el colectivo gay cada vez tiene más poder y dinero. Lo estarían consiguiendo a través del SIDA.
Muy ingenioso.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Cuánto dinero mueve el SIDA en España? Entre tratamientos, tests, paguitas para portadores...?


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Puede que los gays de a pie ni siquiera se percaten del fraude. Ellos simplemente ven que no hay problemas de salud, pero consiguen paguitas por tener el bicho.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Esto explicaría por qué tienen interés en coger el SIDA en concreto y no otro bicho.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Veamos qué paguitas puede conseguir un sido-positivo:
Trabajando en positivo






¿Cuáles son mis
 derechos




¿Cómo puedo
 actuar




Búsqueda de
 empleo




Dispositivos que
 nos apoyan




Empresas que
 integran




Ayudas y
 prestaciones




Formulario
 particulares



ayudas y prestaciones


PRESTACIONES ECONÓMICAS A LAS QUE PUEDEN ACCEDER LAS PERSONAS QUE VIVEN CON VIH/SIDA QUE CONTACTAN CON NUESTRAS ENTIDADES.

*En teoría, existe una gran cantidad de prestaciones económicas a las que las personas que viven con VIH/SIDA pueden optar* debido a su situación médica, psicológica y socio-económica.

Estas prestaciones o ayudas económicas se pueden clasificar según diferentes parámetros, entre los que se encuentran los siguientes:

• Carácter: según el carácter, nos encontramos con prestaciones de carácter contributivo (relacionadas con la cotización de la persona a la seguridad social a través del desempeño de un puesto de trabajo) y *no contributivo* (aquéllas que no están vinculadas a un periodo de cotización mínimo).

• Dependencia y ámbito de actuación: según este aspecto, nos encontramos con ayudas con implantación *nacional, autonómica o local.* En estas dos últimas, la implantación de una ayuda determinada y su grado de implantación -según la política social que pretenda desarrollar una comunidad autónoma o un municipio concreto- marcan grandes diferencias entre las posibilidades de ciudadanos del estado español para acceder a unos recursos económicos mínimos.

• Duración: la duración de este tipo de ayudas puede ser de tres tipos: por un *tiempo limitado; continuado pero revisable periódicamente o permanente.*

A continuación, intentaremos reflejar algunas de las ayudas o prestaciones económicas que hemos identificado los miembros de la red de trabajo. Las clasificaremos según su carácter -no contributivo o contributivo- e intentaremos, en el caso de las primeras, identificar su dependencia y ámbito de actuación, su cuantía, su duración y, finalmente, los requisitos para el acceso a ellas. Así mismo, en alguna de ellas reflejaremos las observaciones realizadas por los miembros de la red de trabajo sobre ellas.

TIPOS DE PRESTACIONES ECONÓMICAS (NO CONTRIBUTIVAS)

TIPOS DE PRESTACIONES ECONÓMICAS (CONTRIBUTIVAS)


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

No me voy a poner a investigar el tema de las paguitas porque no tengo tiempo así que lo dejo para algún forero que con9zca el tema y nos ilumine.
Supongo que si el sida no tiene síntomas, les darán paguitas por el trauma psicológico de tenerlo.


----------



## jimmyjump (26 Jul 2019)

El foro hace años que cerró, pero con el wayback machines se puede ver la caché

*ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID*

Por lo que veo tenían un grupo de kik. Me pregunto si aún existirá.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Jul 2019)

Una cosa es que este el mundo lleno de mariconazos guarros irresponsables y drogatas. Y otra cosa es que un puto comechetos pompero subnormal escriba 20 mensajes exactamente iguales con la misma puta subnormalez, y los demas seais tan jodidamente retrasados que os lo creais.

Joder, no me extraña que manden los hijos de puta que mandan, os lo tragais todo


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2019)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Mi suegra trabajo en la farmacia de un hospital comarcal, y me ha contado como *cada mes* venían a buscar su medicación, que no es solo el retroviral que cuesta unos 1400 euros sino también otros medicamentos mas como complementos ya que están hechos polvo por dentro. El 99% maricones y yonkys. Viven por la medicación, y mientras la tengan pueden llevar vida "normal" (dentro de lo que es normal para alguien así). Mi suegra se agarraba unos cabreos cuando venia el listo que se iba de vacaciones o no quería venir cada mes a recogerlos y quería que le diesen mas cantidad. Y ahí ella les mostraba cuanto les estaba dando en medicamentos (hasta 2000 leuros) y que jeta todavía exigiendo mas.
> Los CEOs de la farmacéutica se harán pajas con ese forogay.



Antes los países se saqueaban entrando a lo bestia con un ejército , robando , matando y violando para llevarse el enorme botín. Eso se llamaban conquistadores y eran héroes gloriosos. Pero había un problema , al arruinar a un estado y matar a sus productores , también mataban la gallina de los huevos de oro.
Por eso inventaron métodos más sutiles como los enormes gastos farmacéuticos . A veces sin querer , los políticos desvelan para quien trabajan realmente.

En un país normal, se haría la prueba del vih, a cualquier extranjero que pretendiese entrar en España.
Todos los millones de muertos y afectado del mundo provienen de un único individuo que diseminó la enfermedad.
recordando que no tiene cura, un enorme porcentaje de africanos, prostitutas sudamericanas, vienen a España a medicarse gratis y seguir contagiando.

Montón ficha por un lobby de la sanidad privada que integra a las principales farmacéuticas


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Lo poco que he leído de ayudas no contributivas, no 0arece que haya ayudas específicas para sidosos. Más bien parece que el sida les dará acceso a las rentas básicas de inserción estándares.


----------



## Rebel Yelll (26 Jul 2019)

Enfermos sexuales con graves taras mentales.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (26 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Una cosa es que este el mundo lleno de mariconazos guarros irresponsables y drogatas. Y otra cosa es que un puto comechetos pompero subnormal escriba 20 mensajes exactamente iguales con la misma puta subnormalez, y los demas seais tan jodidamente retrasados que os lo creais.
> 
> Joder, no me extraña que manden los hijos de puta que mandan, os lo tragais todo





Bugchasing - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_El *bugchasing* (en español: persecución del bicho) es una subcultura LGBT que consiste en buscar tener relaciones sexuales con individuos infectados por el VIH con la intención de contraer el virus. Los individuos que participan en esta actividad se llaman *bugchasers*, mientras que las personas que tienen el VIH y deciden contagiar al bugchaser reciben el nombre de *giftgivers* (literalmente, "los que regalan"). El bugchasing es una forma de autolesión. El término proviene de la jerga empleada por algunos miembros de la comunidad LGBT, ya que el VIH recibe el nombre de "el bicho" o "el bichito" en algunas comunidades. Los bugchasers alegan muchas razones diferentes por las que deciden practicar esta actividad. Algunos de ellos alegan hacerlo por la emoción y la intimidad de una actividad tan peligrosa, es decir, que no tienen un deseo explícito de contraer el VIH. Algunos investigadores sugieren que este comportamiento puede originarse en el "deseo a resistir la moral y norma heterosexual dominante en la sociedad".
Algunas personas perciben el bugchasing como una actividad "intensamente erótica" y perciben el acto como infectarse mediante "la follada de la muerte" como el "tabú definitivo, el acto sexual más extremo de todos". Por otra parte, muchas personas que no tienen el virus y tienen una relación con alguien infectado persiguen la infección porque es la única manera mediante la cual garantizar la supervivencia de esta relación, especialmente cuando la persona que tiene VIH en la relación quiere terminarla para evitar infectar a la persona que no tiene el virus._


----------



## Rebel Yelll (26 Jul 2019)

Entre los tarados mentales que buscan preñarse del bixo y demás enfermedades venéreas y los putos pederastas de los cojones, le dan una imagen terrible al colectivo gay. Esa gente no debería haber nacido. Asco.


----------



## Grasicida100 (26 Jul 2019)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Dan paguita por tener bicho?



Parece que lo que dan es el premio a promocionar una telefonica como Amena con Boris o Orange con el de Viva la Basca


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Jul 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Son gente sana y normal.
> Es una elección como otra cualquiera.
> Cada uno en su casa que haga lo que quiera.
> Pues yo tengo multitud de amigos gays y son personas encantadoras.



Pues yo hasta he tenido Familia política gay y amigos gays , son tarados, se les nota de lejos, taras psicológicas enormes. Y no te hablo de que Sean mala gente, te hablo de que están chalados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Jul 2019)

Empezamos a ser el foro de putalocura pero sin gracia, lo que viene siendo un foro paco de mierda...


----------



## MaGiVer (26 Jul 2019)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Veamos qué paguitas puede conseguir un sido-positivo:
> Trabajando en positivo
> 
> 
> ...



Bixero paguitero. Desde luego es más rápido que conseguir invalidez por obesidad mórbida.


----------



## MaGiVer (26 Jul 2019)

jimmyjump dijo:


> El foro hace años que cerró, pero con el wayback machines se puede ver la caché
> 
> *ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID*
> 
> Por lo que veo tenían un grupo de kik. Me pregunto si aún existirá.



Gran aporte. Lo voy a poner en el OP.


----------



## MaGiVer (26 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Una cosa es que este el mundo lleno de mariconazos guarros irresponsables y drogatas. Y otra cosa es que un puto comechetos pompero subnormal escriba 20 mensajes exactamente iguales con la misma puta subnormalez, y los demas seais tan jodidamente retrasados que os lo creais.
> 
> Joder, no me extraña que manden los hijos de puta que mandan, os lo tragais todo





jimmyjump dijo:


> El foro hace años que cerró, pero con el wayback machines se puede ver la caché
> 
> *ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID*
> 
> Por lo que veo tenían un grupo de kik. Me pregunto si aún existirá.



Saludos.


----------



## NoRTH (26 Jul 2019)

Abrazare el islam compraré una grúa y la pondré al servicio de la humanidad para acabar con estos putos enfermos degenerados


----------



## Adriano_ (26 Jul 2019)

Cuando no haya mas retrovirales para todos iran cayendo como moscas, seleccion natural lo llaman.


----------



## Pat Garrett (26 Jul 2019)

jaja

muy bien, maricones


----------



## Xixi (26 Jul 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Cuando no haya mas retrovirales para todos iran cayendo como moscas, seleccion natural lo llaman.



Yo llevo ya con SIDA desde 2012, no he tomado ni media pastilla y aqui estoy. No os creais todo lo que sale en la tele.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Molykote dijo:


> Bugchasing - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> _El *bugchasing* (en español: persecución del bicho) es una subcultura LGBT que consiste en buscar tener relaciones sexuales con individuos infectados por el VIH con la intención de contraer el virus. Los individuos que participan en esta actividad se llaman *bugchasers*, mientras que las personas que tienen el VIH y deciden contagiar al bugchaser reciben el nombre de *giftgivers* (literalmente, "los que regalan"). El bugchasing es una forma de autolesión. El término proviene de la jerga empleada por algunos miembros de la comunidad LGBT, ya que el VIH recibe el nombre de "el bicho" o "el bichito" en algunas comunidades. Los bugchasers alegan muchas razones diferentes por las que deciden practicar esta actividad. Algunos de ellos alegan hacerlo por la emoción y la intimidad de una actividad tan peligrosa, es decir, que no tienen un deseo explícito de contraer el VIH. Algunos investigadores sugieren que este comportamiento puede originarse en el "deseo a resistir la moral y norma heterosexual dominante en la sociedad".
> Algunas personas perciben el bugchasing como una actividad "intensamente erótica" y perciben el acto como infectarse mediante "la follada de la muerte" como el "tabú definitivo, el acto sexual más extremo de todos". Por otra parte, muchas personas que no tienen el virus y tienen una relación con alguien infectado persiguen la infección porque es la única manera mediante la cual garantizar la supervivencia de esta relación, especialmente cuando la persona que tiene VIH en la relación quiere terminarla para evitar infectar a la persona que no tiene el virus._



Bueno, o sea que esto existe y no es una trolleada.
Respecto a los motivos que dice la Wikipedia...por la emoción... o por unirse a otra persona concreta que ya lo tiene... no me queda claro. En los mensajes puestos en el OP se habla de que lo hacen con con cualquiera que tenga el bicho y lo hacen para poder follar más!!


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> Yo llevo ya con SIDA desde 2012, no he tomado ni media pastilla y aqui estoy. No os creais todo lo que sale en la tele.



Tienes algún síntoma?


----------



## Cara Bovino (26 Jul 2019)

Puto ascazo, y después estos flipaos quieren unirse y que se le llame matrimonio, después de haber menospreciado toda la vida a la iglesia los tontos del culo


----------



## Xixi (26 Jul 2019)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Tienes algún síntoma?





Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Tienes algún síntoma?



No...ahora que estoy retirado de la fiesta estoy sano.
Cuando vas mucho a fiestas y tomas muchas drogas, entonces es cuando, por casualidad, el virus da sus sintomas, que son tambien por casualidad los mismos que ocasiona la mala vida.


----------



## PiterWas (26 Jul 2019)

Coxis trigonométrico dijo:


> no hay cuartos oscuros donde ir lefando bocas de tías, ni empoderadas que quieran tener bien dentro de su culo la lefa de varios tíos a lo largo de una tarde



En hezpaña no, en el resto de paises si

En hezpaña las zorras fockian en privado y a ti no te lo van a contar, aparentar decencia es la base de las hezpañolas

Las tias son ninfomanas en potencia

Ahora como eres un virgen dorito diras que estoy loco


----------



## Mr. Sandman (26 Jul 2019)

El bitxo es para ellos como su hijo. También tienen derecho a ser padres. /ironic mode off.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> No...ahora que estoy retirado de la fiesta estoy sano.
> Cuando vas mucho a fiestas y tomas muchas drogas, entonces es cuando, por casualidad, el virus da sus sintomas, que son tambien por casualidad los mismos que ocasiona la mala vida.



1. O sea que cuando ibas a fiestas tampoco tenías síntomas atribuibles claramente al SIDA??
2. Conoces a más gente con SIDA? Tienen ellos síntomas atribuibles al SIDA?
3. Creo que has dicho que no tomas medicamentos contra el SIDA, verdad?


----------



## PiterWas (26 Jul 2019)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> 1. O sea que cuando ibas a fiestas tampoco tenías síntomas atribuibles claramente al SIDA??
> 2. Conoces a más gente con SIDA? Tienen ellos síntomas atribuibles al SIDA?
> 3. Creo que has dicho que no tomas medicamentos contra el SIDA, verdad?



A ver, ya hace tiempo que se estan muriendo de viejos maricones apeleros que nunca se han hecho un test, ellos y sus esposas, porque muchos de ellos son tios casados


----------



## Xixi (26 Jul 2019)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> 1. O sea que cuando ibas a fiestas tampoco tenías síntomas atribuibles claramente al SIDA??
> 2. Conoces a más gente con SIDA? Tienen ellos síntomas atribuibles al SIDA?
> 3. Creo que has dicho que no tomas medicamentos contra el SIDA, verdad?



1. Cuando vivia la vida loca estaba demacrado. Los "expertos" entonces decian que el virus estaba avanzando y pronto me iria al hoyo si no tomaba las pastillas. Cuando he dejado la vida loca me he recuperado...entonces los expertos dicen que "ya me llegara mi San Martin". Como el virus te mata tras un periodo que abarca desde los meses hasta las decadas (o nunca!) pues jamas hay equivocacion.
2. No lo se...la definicion de SIDA es arbitraria, asi que es una pregunta de dificil respuesta.
3. No, nunca...y mira que me han intentado aterrorizar


----------



## Loco_Ivan (26 Jul 2019)

¿a qué se refieren con eso del bixo? A una ETS? De verdad?

Esas conversaciones deberían airearse por ahí y que todo el mundo se entere de lo depravados que son, que en todas las pelis salen como los más finolis, educados, comprensivos, con pasta.....


----------



## trichetin (26 Jul 2019)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Dicen que quieren coger el bicho para poder follar más. *Pero una vez tengan el bicho ya no podrán follar con los que no lo tengan.*
> Esto indica que entre los gays, la mayoría tiene el bicho. Por eso, el contagiarse del bicho no te reduce tu campo de acción sino todo lo contrario, te abre las puertas al mundo gay.



California es la punta de lanza del sistema:
Follarte a alguien sin avisar o donar sangre sabiendo que tienes SIDA pasa de delito a falta

New California law reduces penalty for knowingly exposing someone to HIV

Under current California law, it is felony offense punishable by 3 to 8 years in prison. The new law, which was signed by Brown on Oct. 6 and takes effect January 1, changes this to a misdemeanor, carrying a 6-month prison term — the same punishment as knowingly exposing someone to other communicable diseases.

The law also reduces the penalty for knowingly donating blood infected with HIV from a felony to a misdemeanor.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> 1. Cuando vivia la vida loca estaba demacrado. Los "expertos" entonces decian que el virus estaba avanzando y pronto me iria al hoyo si no tomaba las pastillas. Cuando he dejado la vida loca me he recuperado...entonces los expertos dicen que "ya me llegara mi San Martin". Como el virus te mata tras un periodo que abarca desde los meses hasta las decadas (o nunca!) pues jamas hay equivocacion.
> 2. No lo se...la definicion de SIDA es arbitraria, asi que es una pregunta de dificil respuesta.
> 3. No, nunca...y mira que me han intentado aterrorizar



2. Me refiero a los que dan positivo en el test (tú das positivo supongo?) ¿Conoces a alguien más? ¿Tienen ellos síntomas atribuibles al sida (y no a drogas u otros excesos)?


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Jul 2019)

Cara Bovino dijo:


> Puto ascazo, y después estos flipaos quieren unirse y que se le llame matrimonio, después de haber menospreciado toda la vida a la iglesia los tontos del culo



Los romanos también se casaban y menospreciaban a la iglesia. De hecho, los echaban a los leones.


----------



## Cara Bovino (26 Jul 2019)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Los romanos también se casaban y menospreciaban a la iglesia. De hecho, los echaban a los leones.



Falso dilema subnormal

A una unión no se le tiene que llamar matrimonio como ellos quieren que se le llame después de odiarlo toda su vida, es que es subnormal profundo el asunto

Si hasta los gayers de derechas odian a vox.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Jul 2019)

Cara Bovino dijo:


> Falso dilema subnormal
> 
> A una unión no se le tiene que llamar matrimonio como ellos quieren que se le llame después de odiarlo toda su vida, es que es subnormal profundo el asunto
> 
> Si hasta los gayers de derechas odian a vox.



Ah.
Tu si que estás subnormalizada, porque son ellos a los que afecta.


----------



## Cara Bovino (26 Jul 2019)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ah.
> Tu si que estás subnormalizada, porque son ellos a los que afecta.



Si legalmente es exactamente lo mismo unión homosexual a matrimonio, ¿dónde les afecta payasa? so subnormal 

qUE Son unos llorones patéticos que no interesan a nadie quejarse por esa mamarrachada, solo quieren que se llame matrimonio por tocar los cojones

Ahí tienes a una lesbiana con miles de seguidores gayers, llena de odio la subnormal riéndose de las familias tradicionales



Y así han estado toda la puta vida, odiando el matrimonio. Encima para qué cojones quieren juntarse si tienen relaciones abiertas? Es que manda huevos


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Jul 2019)

Cara Bovino dijo:


> Si legalmente es exactamente lo mismo unión homosexual a matrimonio, ¿dónde les afecta payasa? so subnormal
> 
> qUE Son unos llorones patéticos que no interesan a nadie quejarse por esa mamarrachada, solo quieren que se llame matrimonio por tocar los cojones
> 
> ...



Se te ve afectadísima, charo.


----------



## Xixi (26 Jul 2019)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> 2. Me refiero a los que dan positivo en el test (tú das positivo supongo?) ¿Conoces a alguien más? ¿Tienen ellos síntomas atribuibles al sida (y no a drogas u otros excesos)?



No...estan todos bien. 
No me mido eso desde 2013, cuando todo el rollo empezo a parecerme mas una echada de cartas que otra cosa. 
La vit D nadie te la mide...ellos van a lo suyo. Seria interesante saberlo.


----------



## Cara Bovino (26 Jul 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> No...estan todos bien.
> 
> No me mido eso desde 2013, cuando todo el rollo empezo a parecerme mas una echada de cartas que otra cosa.
> La vit D nadie te la mide...ellos van a lo suyo. Seria interesante saberlo.



Vegano que te dice que está sanísimo pero no se hace analisis desde 2013 porque tiene panico a ver cómo el sida te va matando 

Encima mentiroso, decías que tenías analiticas recientes y todo muy bien y ahora que llevas sin hacerte años

Tranquilo, el sida un día se manifestará bien fuerte de golpe y porrazo cuando tengas 40 y tantos ya verás ya


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Jul 2019)

Pues parece que no hace falta buscar entre las rumanas. Aquí tenemos al forero xixi y sus conocidos que también tienen una "mutación rara" sin síntomas.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (26 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Una cosa es que este el mundo lleno de mariconazos guarros irresponsables y drogatas. Y otra cosa es que un puto comechetos pompero subnormal escriba 20 mensajes exactamente iguales con la misma puta subnormalez, y los demas seais tan jodidamente retrasados que os lo creais.
> 
> Joder, no me extraña que manden los hijos de puta que mandan, os lo tragais todo



apostaría que la mitad de esos mensajes son de crios forococheros


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2019)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> ¿a qué se refieren con eso del bixo? A una ETS? De verdad?
> 
> Esas conversaciones deberían airearse por ahí y que todo el mundo se entere de lo depravados que son, que en todas las pelis salen como los más finolis, educados, comprensivos, con pasta.....



Debe ser la mierda para que se la metan más adentro.


----------



## Cara Bovino (26 Jul 2019)

Fijo que @Ayios también lo tiene


----------



## capitan anchoa (26 Jul 2019)

jimmyjump dijo:


> El foro hace años que cerró, pero con el wayback machines se puede ver la caché
> 
> *ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID*
> 
> Por lo que veo tenían un grupo de kik. Me pregunto si aún existirá.



Yo lo miré anoche también en el Internet Wayback pero el contenido de los mensajes no se puede ver, yo crecuerdo visitarlo cuando el foro se puso de moda y era sinceramente, alucinante.


----------



## jimmyjump (26 Jul 2019)

@MaGiVer tremendo hilo acabo de encontrar

ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID - COMO RECONOCER LOS APELEROS EN NUESTRAS SESIONES EN LOCALES?


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (26 Jul 2019)

jimmyjump dijo:


> @MaGiVer tremendo hilo acabo de encontrar
> 
> ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID - COMO RECONOCER LOS APELEROS EN NUESTRAS SESIONES EN LOCALES?



*"En respuesta a este mensaje publicado por BAREBACK_MADUROS *

_*Conmigo no te hubiera pasado eso. En cuanto entro a un cuarto oscuro me bajo un poco los pantalones, como siempre llevo suspensorio dejo el culo al aire, en la sauna me quito la toalla y como es lógico tambien se queda el culo al aire. Me mola meterle mano a todo kiski, sobre todo en cuartos oscuros donde no se ve al otro, si se deja se la sobo y se la mamo hasta ponersela dura, entonces me vuelvo, me agacho y le pongo el culo directamente, algunos pasan, pero otros... no se lo piensan y la meten toda pa dentro y me dan caña mientras tambien esnifo popper. Lo que más cerdo me pone es que se corran dentro sin avisar y juntar en una noche unas cuantas lefadas dentro de mi culo."*_


Se ve que el colectivo homosexual es_ la crème de la crème_ en cuanto a clase y salubridad, jajajajajajaaaaa!!!


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2019)

SIDRA EL GAYTERO


----------



## samaruc (26 Jul 2019)

Cara Bovino dijo:


> Tranquilo, el sida un día se manifestará bien fuerte de golpe y porrazo cuando tengas 40 y tantos ya verás ya



Recuerdo que en los tiempos en los que la palmaron Rock Hudson y Freddy Mercury se puso de moda la palabreja _*seropositivo* _y se distinguía entre _portador_ e _infectado. _

Fueron esos tiempos de este anuncio

__

Pero, nada, ni caso, cosas de abuelo cebolleta.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (26 Jul 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> SIDRA EL GAYTERO


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Jul 2019)

Maese Jean-Paul Marat dijo:


> El puente de San Fernando, la A2 detrás del Carrefour, me lo apunto para grabar a medio foro y luego chantajearos
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



El puente de san fernando, un ratito a pie y otro bitxeando.


----------



## OptimismoCuantico (26 Jul 2019)

Próximamente movimiento LGTBIbx, para que los bixeros no se sientan discriminados.


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (26 Jul 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> En hezpaña no, en el resto de paises si
> 
> En hezpaña las zorras fockian en privado y a ti no te lo van a contar, aparentar decencia es la base de las hezpañolas
> 
> ...



 

No podía faltar el TontiWas en un hilo diciendo que nadie folla en este país excepto él, y de paso demostrando que no tiene un mínimo contacto con la realidad.

Confieso que a veces me dan ganas de desperdiciar un par de minutos de mi vida haciendo un análisis psicológico de estos personajes. Se meten en un foro anónimo, van escribiendo por todos lados que follan mucho y los demás nada ¿y qué consiguen con eso? ¿Sentirse mejor, menos tristes?

Si es que es lo que digo, con cada mensaje demuestran además que no han salido mas allá de 10 metros de su habitación en su vida.


----------



## PiterWas (26 Jul 2019)

Coxis trigonométrico dijo:


> diciendo que nadie folla en este país excepto él



Donde digo yo eso?, pedazo de restrasado mental


Coxis trigonométrico dijo:


> Se meten en un foro anónimo, van escribiendo por todos lados que follan mucho y los demás nada



Donde lo has leido?? cerebro de almorrana seca

Que dice mi post?? ANORMAL


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jul 2019)

Troleando con el VIH, el que escribe esa petición buscando bicho es que ya lo tiene, y le excita jugar con ello porque sabe que con la medicación antirretroviral no hay peligro de muerte ya en 2019, el VIH esta cronificado.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Jul 2019)

jimmyjump dijo:


> @MaGiVer tremendo hilo acabo de encontrar
> 
> ORGIAS BAREBACK MADRID - COMO RECONOCER LOS APELEROS EN NUESTRAS SESIONES EN LOCALES?



Hostia puta, es oro puro

EL OTRO DÍA CUANDO ESTABA A PUNTO DE CORRERME EN EL CULO DE UN PASIVO A PELO, ME DICE QUE NO LA ECHE DENTRO QUE NO SE HABÍA DADO CUENTA QUE YO NO LLEVABA GOMA, ETC. CLARO, SE ME FUE TODO EL MORBO... 
PARA EVITAR ÉSTAS SITUACIONES HABRÍA QUE DEFINIR UN CODIGO DE APELEROS PARA EVITAR PREGUNTAR SI QUIEREN A PELO, SI ESTÁN SANOS, ETC. 
QUE PROPONÉIS? 

No se lo cree ni el, yo soy pasivo y noto si me la meten con o sin goma y si no lo compruebas, yo lo del distintivo no lo veo, yo cuando voy alli si saca la goma no me folla y la verdad pocas veces tengo ese problema. 

Yo estuve en la center la semana pasada y tampoco tuve problema en encontrar apeleros y no llevé nada especial puesto, de hecho fue un día bueno porque me llevé 2 preñadas que hay veces que nada.

HOLA, CONMIGO NO HUBIERAS ESTADO EN ESA TESITURA, YO SIEMPPRE APELO Y SI LA SACAS CUANDO SE ESTA CORRIENDO TU PENE, TE MATO, LUIS 

UN ABRAZO 6442018XX LUISMI 

Conmigo no te hubiera pasado eso. En cuanto entro a un cuarto oscuro me bajo un poco los pantalones, como siempre llevo suspensorio dejo el culo al aire, en la sauna me quito la toalla y como es lógico tambien se queda el culo al aire. Me mola meterle mano a todo kiski, sobre todo en cuartos oscuros donde no se ve al otro, si se deja se la sobo y se la mamo hasta ponersela dura, entonces me vuelvo, me agacho y le pongo el culo directamente, algunos pasan, pero otros... no se lo piensan y la meten toda pa dentro y me dan caña mientras tambien esnifo popper. Lo que más cerdo me pone es que se corran dentro sin avisar y juntar en una noche unas cuantas lefadas dentro de mi culo.
Ponerme medias y el popper me hacen sentirme más puta.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Jul 2019)

Pero yo hay una cosa que no entiendo después de leer lo que habéis puesto. Si tienes bixo puedes darle al vicio todo lo que quieras... pero puedes coger más cosas, ¿no? O es que una vez que tienes el VIH, una gonorrea o la sífilis te dan lo mismo...

No sé, no entiendo de verdad.

Por otro lado, esta gente es asi de viciosa porque son hombres, no porque sean homosexuales. Si la mujer fuera tan promiscua a follar como el hombre, no habría ninguna diferencia.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Jul 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero yo hay una cosa que no entiendo después de leer lo que habéis puesto. Si tienes bixo puedes darle al vicio todo lo que quieras... pero puedes coger más cosas, ¿no? O es que una vez que tienes el VIH, una gonorrea o la sífilis te dan lo mismo...
> 
> No sé, no entiendo de verdad.
> 
> Por otro lado, esta gente es asi de viciosa porque son hombres, no porque sean homosexuales. Si la mujer fuera tan promiscua a follar como el hombre, no habría ninguna diferencia.



Estás buscando lógica a un grupo de tarados que quieren pillar ETS para "ser madre".


----------



## chortina19 (27 Jul 2019)

Merecéis morir


----------



## MaGiVer (9 Sep 2019)

Bixero apelero.


----------



## no me creo nada (9 Sep 2019)

Qué putos locos. Esa gente debería estar yendo a psicólogos o psiquiatras, pero claro, eso "no es progre".


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Sep 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero yo hay una cosa que no entiendo después de leer lo que habéis puesto. Si tienes bixo puedes darle al vicio todo lo que quieras... pero puedes coger más cosas, ¿no? O es que una vez que tienes el VIH, una gonorrea o la sífilis te dan lo mismo...
> 
> No sé, no entiendo de verdad.
> 
> *Por otro lado, esta gente es asi de viciosa porque son hombres, no porque sean homosexuales. Si la mujer fuera tan promiscua a follar como el hombre, no habría ninguna diferencia.*



Aquí alguna vez se ha planteado esa cuestión, y creo firmemente que la naturaleza es sabia, y cuando el hombre y la mujer tienen diferente necesidad de sexo es por algo, aunque muchos aquí en el foro se quejen de ello.
Si tuvieran las mismas ganas habría demasiada gente enferma de ets muriendo joven, con esterilidad etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2019)

Joder, está claro. 

Son personas adictas al sexo. Igual que un heroinómano o un fumador, no le importa las consecuencias y el riesgo puesto que el síndrome de abstinencia y la ansiedad por la siguiente dosis domina su voluntad. 

El sexo con preservativo es como besar con la cortina del baño por el medio, no solo es una barrera física en términos de placer, sino una barrera mental . Cuando tu pareja eventual te pide que pongas el preservativo te está diciendo :
*
- " YO , COMO CREO QUE TU TIENES ENFERMEDADES VENÉREAS , ME PROTEJO DE TI CON ESTA PROFILAXIS "*

Lo mismo cuando es uno quien se lo pone. 

para esta gente,  Técnicamente es como fumar cigarrillos de heno, es decir sin nicotina. Le quita todo el sentido.

Como el sexo promiscuo es una prioridad en su vida y no van a cambiar, en su escala de valores pierden la noción del peligro y una vez contagiados, teniendo en cuenta que hoy en día se pueden medicar gratis, YA NO TIENEN NADA QUE TEMER Y LA SOMBRA DE LA SOSPECHA Y EL MIEDO DESAPARECEN DE SU FORMA DE DROGARSE.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2019)

Evidentemente las mismas razones que llevaron a las civilizaciones a regular y prohibir el consumo y tráfico de drogas, han sido por las que regularon la actividad sexual, para proteger a las personas de sus vicios y sus parafilias. 

Por lo tanto , el mejor remedio es el matrimonio. Una sana forma de celibato


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2019)

Si tu pareja , de pronto , copula vigorosamente contigo, es porque te ha sido infiel. Su instinto le apresura a que extraigas el semen del anterior .


----------



## Vde (9 Sep 2019)

Luego tenemos que pagarles el tratamiento de por vida a estos enfermos y degenerados


----------



## Señor Conservador (12 Sep 2019)

Vde dijo:


> Luego tenemos que pagarles el tratamiento de por vida a estos enfermos y degenerados



Unos 15K año solo de medicación sana de por vida del gayer.


----------



## Max Aub (12 Sep 2019)

Habla un tio que dice ir de skineto...No me extrañaria que fuese el imbecil del tal Smokin


----------



## MaGiVer (16 Ene 2020)

Hoy es veves. Upeo bixero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2020)

pincha aquí : 

Escena promocional de una serie de NETFLIX , clara demostración de LA BOMBA GAY. Se trata de que usted se comporte como un gay aún siendo hetero .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2020)

A toda esa gente no se le ocurriría ese modo de vida si viviesen en Arabia Saudita o Qatar , o cualquier país islámico. 

PERO VIVEN EN ESPAÑA !!!! La población de cada país piensa lo que le está diseñado en los despachos. 
No se comporta igual un coreano del norte que uno del sur, ni un sueco que un paquistaní . 

Somos construcciones sociales.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (16 Ene 2020)

El sida es una enfermedad gay.


----------



## Funci-vago (16 Ene 2020)

Mañacos apeleros pasando bixo porcino con furia


----------



## Funci-vago (16 Ene 2020)

Genocida dijo:


> El sida es una enfermedad gay.



Y ademas no existe


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2020)

Con todo mi rechazo a la depravación y decadencia social que hay actualmente en España, para ser justo, tengo que decir que lo mismo es andar copulando con unos y con otros , que andar fumando. Un vicio como cualquier otro. 



en el minuto 5, sirve el mismo concepto para cualquier vicio.


----------



## chortina19 (16 Ene 2020)

Hay gente que merece la muerte


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Con todo mi rechazo a la depravación y decadencia social que hay actualmente en España, para ser justo, tengo que decir que lo mismo es andar copulando con unos y con otros , que andar fumando. Un vicio como cualquier otro.



Sabes? Pues lo mismo es andar fumando, que andar respirando el aire envenenado fruto de las millones de combustiones de cochecitos con aceite mahometano


----------



## MaGiVer (25 Feb 2020)

¿También querrán pillar el coronabixo? Más que nada por puro espíritu de coleccionista.


----------



## Life After Hate (25 Feb 2020)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Recopilación de mensajes de un foro de personas de sexualidad no normativa, sanas y mentalmente estables. Disfruten.
> 
> 
> *Hola gente, antes de nada espero ser bien acogido por aqui.
> ...



Que conste que yo me opongo a toda esta mierda aunque soy un travelo. Vale, a veces los nazis tenéis razón con estas cosas.


----------



## OsoDeNieve (25 Feb 2020)

*Necesito saber que piensan las foreras de esto.*

¿Considerais hombres a sujetos que piden ser "preñados"?



elmegaduque dijo:


> No lo dudes.



Y una mierda, demuéstralo...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Sep 2021)

POLE A PELO Y SIN CONDON


----------



## El cogorzas (9 Sep 2021)

Un aliciente para pillar el VHS es que lo puedes tener GRATIS si quieres. Acude a tu paf guey favorito o a la concejalía de asuntos sociales de tu ayuntamiento y pillalo for free.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Sep 2021)

NO COBRO NO PAGO. 
RAZÓN AQUI.


----------



## Chapapote1 (9 Sep 2021)

Reflotazo a temazo mítico


----------



## ANS² (9 Sep 2021)

tener diarrea es como tener la regla, y pillar un buen sidazo es como quedarse embarazado

son como nosotros


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Sep 2021)

@FuturoEuropeo @kokod @QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 Sep 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Por lo visto se ha extendido la idea de que el sida no existe. Pero lo raro es entonces que sigan mencionándolo.



El bicho es básicamente tener las defensas bajas, lo cual pasa muy fácilmente si tomas drogas o tienes que medicarte de forma permanente. No tiene nada que ver con el sexo. Es una enfermedad de drogatas.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (9 Sep 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> @FuturoEuropeo @kokod @QuiqueCamoiras



Tengo sitio


----------



## MaGiVer (9 Sep 2021)

Yo bixero variante Omega, busco variante shiny de Bielorrusia. Tengo también variante de La Sagra para cambiar.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

Osea, quieren pillar Bitxo para darle rienda suelta al VICIO de forma despreocupada.

Les importa más el vicio que su salud.

CI por debajo de 80. Pero vale.


----------



## Peritta (9 Sep 2021)

Bajó Dante a visitar el infierno con Virgilio para inspirarse y escribir la Divina Comedia. Y cuando iban a salir no estaba el can Cervero sino un demoño cabayero-cabayero que tenían por alli para hacer suplencias y sustituciones.

-Cabayero-cabayero, ¿dónde va?.
-No, no. Yo es que soy Dante.
-Pues los dantes y los tomantes tós pàlante.


Puta administración.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Espectrum (9 Sep 2021)

Saben que existe el SIDA... pero que hoy en día no te mueres.... así que prefieren pillarlo a tope para poder follar a pelo.... nos está quedando una sociedad preciosa llena de valores y cultura


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Sep 2021)

YO CERDO APELERO CON SIDRA VARIANTE DE WUHAN
TÚ BOCA DE ARQUETA HAMBRIENTA DE CACA BITXERA

NO COBRO, NO PAGO, TENGO SITIO, RAZÓN AQUÍ.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Ene 2022)

POLE A PELO y 5 CERDAKOS MARCHOSOS Y BITXEROS CON GRANDES COJONACOS MUY LETXEROS y FRESCO POLLON.


----------



## Edgard (27 Ene 2022)

Pillo Bixo a pelo.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Ene 2022)

Yo bixero con 3 dosis busco la cuarta para dejar de rayarme y viajar a tope.


----------



## terraenxebre (27 Ene 2022)

@dabuti


----------



## shur 1 (27 Ene 2022)

@Penitenciagite!! Hijo de PUTA entrégate. Dónde entierras a los niños? Tus uñas de marica psicópata enterrador te delatan.


----------



## PA\BE (27 Ene 2022)

Burbuja es cultura.

Después de darle algunas vueltas, concluyo que los "bugchasers" son en realidad sidosos que buscan otros sidosos con los que follar a pelo sin remordimientos.


----------



## alemanita74 (27 Ene 2022)

Hijos de puta, qué bien se lo pasan.


----------



## MaGiVer (18 May 2022)

Habemus nuevo bixo para nuestros amegos de sexualidad no normativa:

Sanidad detecta ocho casos sospechosos de viruela de mono en Madrid y lanza una alerta a nivel nacional

La mayoría de los pacientes británicos ha precisado atención hospitalaria y no tiene aparentes vínculos entre sí. Dos de ellos son convivientes y el primer caso detectado había viajado a Nigeria, donde las autoridades creen que pudo contagiarse, pero este dato aún no se ha confirmado. El resto de casos, todos varones que han manifestado haber mantenido relaciones sexuales con otros hombres, no cuentan con antecedentes de viajes a zonas donde este virus es endémico, por lo que las autoridades británicas han mencionado que "la evidencia sugiere que *podría haber transmisión comunitaria*".


Y sí, se alimenta de mariconas promiscuas.


----------



## MaGiVer (19 May 2022)

¿Algún bixero premium que tenga el trío de COVIC, SIDRAC y la Viruela del mono? También se valora aportar bixos menores.


Razón: Sauna del padre de Begoño.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (19 May 2022)

BUSCO CERDA MALHERIDA HAMBRIENTA DE CACA Y CON MUTXO, MUTXISIMO BITXO APELERO.
YO POLIBITXADO CON SIDRAC, KOVIK, VIRUELA SIMIESCA Y EBOLA, *EXIJO:*
-PUS BITXERA A PELO CON CANCER
-GONORREA,LADILLAS Y SIFILIS
-LEPRA Y PARKINSON

RAZON AQUI


----------



## MaGiVer (20 May 2022)

CHEMSEX, DRONJAH Y PREÑADAS A PELITO, TODO BIXERO Y MAZO GUARRO.






CONFIRMADO: EL BROTE de MADRID VINCULADO a una ORGÍA CHEMSEX A PELITO


https://www.telemadrid.es/salud/Directo-Viruela-del-Mono-El-brote-en-Madrid-vinculado-a-fiestas-de-chemsex-12-2452074769--20220519070248.html El chemsex, origen del brote en Madrid El brote de viruela del mono en Madrid ha afectado principalmente a jóvenes varones que mantenían relaciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MIP (20 May 2022)

Apelerismo extremo en Nigeria, que podía salir mal…


----------



## franki1 (20 May 2022)

upeo muy oportuno jejej


----------



## anonimo123 (20 May 2022)

sida de mono, el nuevo covid.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Jul 2022)

QUE ASCO DE GENTUZA, DAN GANAS DE VOMITAR


----------



## Carlos París (9 Jul 2022)

Son mariconeos sanos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Jul 2022)

preño a pelo combo vieruela y sida.

interesados mp


----------



## Seagrams (10 Jul 2022)

Haces una fiesta de 10 amigos durante el Covid y la policía llega y te echa la puerta abajo y te cae una multa de 3k

Pero organizas una orgía de contagio de Sida y oye: son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Jul 2022)

El ejecutivo de George Soros contrae viruela del mono y ETS después de tener relaciones sexuales con varios hombres


Sebastian Kohn, director de división de la Open Society Foundation de George Soros, reveló recientemente que había contraído la viruela del mono y la gonorrea, una enfermedad de transmisión sexual (ETS), después de tener relaciones sexuales con varios hombres durante el fin de semana del...




www.burbuja.info





Yo ejecutivo globalista fibrado busco preñarme de bixo por boca y culo, cepa del 22 de Virola do Macaco. Se valoran bixos accesorios. Solo me dejaré enbixar por todo lo alto en la semana del orgullo de NY. Llevaré pin de la agenda 2030 y barba de 3 días. 

Contraseña: Tendrás una colección de ETS y serás feliz.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (27 Jul 2022)

XANDALERO APELERO BIXERO AKI


----------



## circodelia2 (27 Jul 2022)

Los infectados por sida obtienen muchas ayudas, ventajas fiscales, pago de medicación cara, y si le echan cuento paguica por minusvalía....etc...y nadie los investiga a estos sodomitas, ahora como te pillen sin mascarilla te crujen. 
....


----------



## Karamba (28 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> QUE ASCO DE GENTUZA, DAN GANAS DE VOMITAR



  
Pues no te entiendo, Doc.
Si utilizan _todes_ tu mismo vocabulario.


----------



## Karamba (28 Jul 2022)

Lolazo de hilo.


----------



## Karamba (28 Jul 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Son todos habituales de la *guardería*



Son todos habituales de la guarRería
ARREGLADO.


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Jul 2022)

Dan paguita o como ? Por qué quieren pillar mierdas venéreas?


----------



## MaGiVer (4 Ago 2022)

Drag Queen pilló la viruela del homo y se queja de la sanidad pública


Se queja que lo metieron en una sala con todos los apestados y que sólo había una persona para atenderles. La viruela del homo, el nuevo sida 2022. Edit: El que quiera, que vea su instagram JOSS JAYCOFF (@jossjaycoff) • Fotos y videos de Instagram




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TexNolan (4 Ago 2022)

Tiro en la nuca


----------



## MaGiVer (18 Ago 2022)

Follaperros.Primer perro infectado con viruela del mono después de "compartir la cama" con una pareja gay


Que harían con el en la cama... https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/first-dog-infected-monkeypox-after-sharing-bed-gay-couple




www.burbuja.info





“Dos hombres homosexuales que vivían en París desarrollaron síntomas de viruela del mono a principios de junio y fueron a un hospital, donde se identificó que sus lesiones eran causadas por la enfermedad”, informa el Telegraph.

“La pareja no exclusiva, de 44 y 27 años, desarrolló lesiones dolorosas en la región anal y en el resto del cuerpo una semana después de tener relaciones sexuales con otros hombres”.

12 días después de que la pareja se presentara en el hospital con síntomas de viruela del mono, se descubrió que su galgo italiano macho de cuatro años también había desarrollado lesiones y pústulas en el estómago.

Los informes de los medios sobre el tema sugirieron que la infección ocurrió simplemente como resultado de que el perro estaba muy cerca de la pareja infectada y no se detuvo en el hecho de que el perro también sufría de "ulceración anal". En otras palabras, con toda probabilidad, sabiendo que estaban infectados con la viruela del mono, la pareja gay había practicado sexo anal con su propio perro


----------



## Mis Alaska (18 Ago 2022)

Si todo lo que se cuenta en el inicio del hilo, gente que busca contagiarse de sida, que presume de depravación y demás,....joder, joder, joder, esta gente no tiene cura (de su locura). 

Como persona que se creyó en su momento lo de 'los homosexuales son como una pareja heterosexual normal', tengo que decir que el hostión al caerme del guindo ha sido importante,

¿Que puede mover a una persona sana a contraer el SIDA? No entiendo nada. Pero a lo mejor es que no hay nada que entender. Todo es 'sin and folly'.


----------



## Mis Alaska (18 Ago 2022)

Xixi dijo:


> No...ahora que estoy retirado de la fiesta estoy sano.
> Cuando vas mucho a fiestas y tomas muchas drogas, entonces es cuando, por casualidad, el virus da sus sintomas, que son tambien por casualidad los mismos que ocasiona la mala vida.



Eres un troll?


----------



## MaGiVer (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## MaGiVer (2 Nov 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/maricones-espanoles-debatiendo-sobre-que-perro-tiene-mejor-polla-y-cual-folla-mejor.1848761/


----------



## Rael (21 Nov 2022)

Depravación máxima, buen hilo.


----------

